# Leopard gecko wayyy overdue for laying?



## klawfran3 (Apr 21, 2015)

I witnessed mating in my female gecko nearly an entire month ago, third week of March. Since then I have monitored her egg development and I have gotten worried. The eggs are fully sized and she is swollen, but it's been almost a month and she still hasn't laid them. And to top it all off she stopped eating about a week ago and he tail has gotten much thinner. What should I do to help her?


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 22, 2015)

I spoke too soon... she laid them overnight. Still isn't eating though, anyone help with that?


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 23, 2015)

only thing i can say is offer a fatty food shes not used too. silk worms or anything.. sometimes silk and butter worms get a momma back to eating in my experience =]


----------



## Ripa (Apr 23, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> only thing i can say is offer a fatty food shes not used too. silk worms or anything.. sometimes silk and butter worms get a momma back to eating in my experience =]


Or waxworms- cheap and fatty. Reptile fast-food in a sense- just cover them in calci-powder. They put up the least resistance, as well.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 23, 2015)

Ripa said:


> Or waxworms- cheap and fatty. Reptile fast-food in a sense- just cover them in calci-powder. They put up the least resistance, as well.


Good point, nothing iv had accepted them tho xD maybe the size? *shrug* my giant female LOVES hornworms too tho, but again not all do and they cost more but are super filling for them lol


----------



## Ripa (Apr 23, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Good point, nothing iv had accepted them tho xD maybe the size? *shrug* my giant female LOVES hornworms too tho, but again not all do and they cost more but are super filling for them lol


Hornworms I love because they look pretty even when a reptile is eating them lol. Unfortunately none of my inverts have taken to them, really, so it gives me no actual reason to buy them.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 23, 2015)

Ripa said:


> Hornworms I love because they look pretty even when a reptile is eating them lol. Unfortunately none of my inverts have taken to them, really, so it gives me no actual reason to buy them.


Lol agreed.. my gecko eats them and all my Ts and scorp was like "hah whats that?" my rats did eat one... That was well.. Kinda gross.. Lol but keepa my gecko nice and fat shell almost not eat for 4-5 days if i give her a big enough one lol


----------



## Ripa (Apr 23, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol agreed.. my gecko eats them and all my Ts and scorp was like "hah whats that?" my rats did eat one... That was well.. Kinda gross.. Lol but keepa my gecko nice and fat shell almost not eat for 4-5 days if i give her a big enough one lol


Rats eating hornworms... interesting.... I used to feed my rat crickets and she loved them, but thought giving her any kind of water-balloon-esque larvae might cause a big mess lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 23, 2015)

Ripa said:


> Rats eating hornworms... interesting.... I used to feed my rat crickets and she loved them, but thought giving her any kind of water-balloon-esque larvae might cause a big mess lol


Lol yea.. Was given to a few special girls.. I had some trying to pupate and some dieing so they got a treat as i didnt think about it cuz they like mealies.... Yea.. Was like 1yr olds and finger paint.. And the floor would have been white carpet xD

@ op any updates?


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 24, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol yea.. Was given to a few special girls.. I had some trying to pupate and some dieing so they got a treat as i didnt think about it cuz they like mealies.... Yea.. Was like 1yr olds and finger paint.. And the floor would have been white carpet xD
> 
> @ op any updates?


That is quite an attractive way of saying "My rats smeared caterpillar intestines all around their living space." hahaha

And yes, she started resuming eating shortly after laying, but only eats very little, so I'll be getting some waxworms soon for her because I know she loves them. That should fatten her up some.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 24, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> That is quite an attractive way of saying "My rats smeared caterpillar intestines all around their living space." hahaha
> 
> And yes, she started resuming eating shortly after laying, but only eats very little, so I'll be getting some waxworms soon for her because I know she loves them. That should fatten her up some.


Lol yea..little less graphic i thought xD 

But glad shes back to bormal gl with your eggs!


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 24, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol yea..little less graphic i thought xD
> 
> But glad shes back to bormal gl with your eggs!


Thank you! One of the eggs is a bit deflated and I think it might be a slug, but the other one is firm, pinkish, and looks like it has veins in it!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 25, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Thank you! One of the eggs is a bit deflated and I think it might be a slug, but the other one is firm, pinkish, and looks like it has veins in it!


Veins is good offcolored n deflated is usually slug (or a girl who had little calc but dnt thnk egg wld make it) xc also often it seems like the slugs have pointed tips on the end xp


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmm... you know, it might have been the little calc part. I have a dish full of calcium suppliment for her in there but I don't think she eats it. And she avoids roaches covered in it too. I'll get some calciworms also for the next batch of eggs.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 25, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Hmm... you know, it might have been the little calc part. I have a dish full of calcium suppliment for her in there but I don't think she eats it. And she avoids roaches covered in it too. I'll get some calciworms also for the next batch of eggs.


Hmm mine dont care either way on mealworms (which i always dust as they sit in the bowl wallowing in it anywho) but does hesitate on the dust with roaches but i only dust roaches ever so often if im almost out(of calc) or havnt offered a dish of worms for a few days.. And if i leave a dish of JUST powder it collects dust...never had a gecko eat JUSTdust tho .. But some are picky mine never wanted calciworms my rats got to eat them (another mistake lol)


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 25, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Hmm mine dont care either way on mealworms (which i always dust as they sit in the bowl wallowing in it anywho) but does hesitate on the dust with roaches but i only dust roaches ever so often if im almost out(of calc) or havnt offered a dish of worms for a few days.. And if i leave a dish of JUST powder it collects dust...never had a gecko eat JUSTdust tho .. But some are picky mine never wanted calciworms my rats got to eat them (another mistake lol)


Interesting. I've always read that you should keep a dish of calcium powder for them to lick when they want. If my geckos won't eat the calciworms in sure my spiders or scorpions will!
I'll also pick up some mealies too for good measure.


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 25, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Interesting. I've always read that you should keep a dish of calcium powder for them to lick when they want. If my geckos won't eat the calciworms in sure my spiders or scorpions will!
> I'll also pick up some mealies too for good measure.


Well i used to breed a few trios of leos and never did i see a gecko lick calcium.  but then again we are getting this information from caresheets and people who read them. we know how well they are are lol


----------



## klawfran3 (Apr 26, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Well i used to breed a few trios of leos and never did i see a gecko lick calcium.  but then again we are getting this information from caresheets and people who read them. we know how well they are are lol


Haha caresheets are good for a basic structure, but if you actually want to achieve anything you need to talk to an actual keeper. Thanks for the help Pyro!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 26, 2015)

klawfran3 said:


> Haha caresheets are good for a basic structure, but if you actually want to achieve anything you need to talk to an actual keeper. Thanks for the help Pyro!


No problamo


----------

